# Touch-up paint



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

When you get a chip, or large area like the impeller. Who sells Ariens Orange?


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

I believe Snowblower Direct has it. Otherwise go to an auto parts store, and get chevy engine block orange. Been told that is a pretty close match and it is cheaper.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yep, the Chevy block paint is supposed to be a good match.

I see Ariens spray paint and small touch up bottles on eBay. I assume an Ariens dealer could order it.

The small touch up bottle carries P/N 00009500.
The spray can carries P/N 00008500.


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

Pic of my homemade weight bar painted with Chevy engine block orange might not be perfect but I think it matches pretty good.


----------



## ariens 924116 (Oct 25, 2014)

Nice color match!!


----------

